

Is Samsung preparing to drop Android? - rbii
http://www.extremetech.com/computing/97565-is-samsung-preparing-to-drop-android

======
cleverjake
No. No they are not. People don't buy samsung phones, they buy android phones
made by samsung. Now, may they drop android in the future? possibly. but thats
a lot less likely than bada overtaking android in the us, or intel being able
to brand its own OS successfully.

------
azakai
Is that a serious question? No.

1\. Microsoft and Samsung have a licensing agreement now. We don't know how
much many is trading hands, but Microsoft will get paid for each handset
Samsung sells, and Samsung will get paid for each handset Microsoft sells.
Judging by other deals, it's likely a few dollars per handset. That's not a
big issue.

2\. Furthermore, the licensing deal is probably not limited to Android. I
assume it would cover other mobile OSes as well. So leaving Android would not
necessary even save a few dollars per device.

3\. Samsung already had Bada as an alternative OS to Android, as well as
rumors of some other projects. Maybe Tizen is one of those. These are long-
term backup plans. They don't imply Samsung is dumping Android.

4\. This is the main one. Samsung makes a __ton __of money off of Android.
It's very successful at making products with it. A lot of that success is tied
into the platform, for example the app store. Why in the world would Samsung
risk all that?

------
notatoad
somehow, i doubt it. samsung doesn't currently sell a whole lot of non-android
smartphones.

------
haseman
[citation needed]

